# Is Diablo Good?



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys, how are ya? I just want to know if Diablo is a good model. If so why can you say that it is good?


----------



## VWJETTY (Jun 29, 2006)

no it sucks. buy a honda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (VWJETTY)*

ah, okay thanks for that bro.


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

lmao


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

wow these threads get no love


----------



## frodochad (Jan 28, 2008)

watch topgear


----------

